# Hi to all my new VI colleagues



## rogerfedyk (Mar 26, 2016)

My name is Roger Fedyk and I live in Berwick, Vicoria, Australia. Berwick is an outer suburb of our state capitol, Melbourne.

I am 70 years old and have been involved in music for 55 years. Originally cutting my musical teeth on the piano accordion, I first worked as a dance band drummer. In the mid 60's I switched to guitar under the influence of The Beatles, Rolling Stones and other British Rock bands. I was also a great fan of Johnny and The Hurricanes, Duane Eddy as well as Buddy Holly, Elvis and many others.

I gradually became interested in jazz guitar and studied with a local teacher. In the late 60's, I joined a floor show group as a guitarist and singer. I found I had a useful tenor range of 2 and half octaves and could stretch to three in falsetto.

The group had a lot of television success over 7 years and led me to the recording studio where I first gathered an appreciation of recording techniques. I worked with some wonderful arrangers. I have been involved in recording ever since.

I have worked as a producer and recording engineer on many songs and albums. I started writing songs in the 90's after I set up my home-recording studio. I sat the qualifying exam for MAGA membership (Music Arrangers Guild of Australia). 

In 2008, I started composing symphonic music and have composed over 20 pieces for full orchestra and ensemble. These vary in length from 2 to 16 minutes. Over the years I have also composed jingles and an animation soundtrack. I have also started composing choral works for SATB choirs.

My main DAW software is Multitrack Studio Pro which is the creation of Giel Bremmers from Belgium. I use an extensive library of samples and even GM Tables. My go-to symphonic sounds are produced with Garritan Personal Orchestra 4.0 and for the choral work I have recently installed East West Symphonic Choirs (a truly brilliant piece of music software, but by no means perfect).

I have an extensive library of recorded material on SoundCloud where I go under the handle of 'The Aussie Muso'. There are over 300 tracks of Rock, Latin, Country, Foreign Language Songs, Ballads and Easy Listening, Small Combo Instrumental compositions (many used in telephone messages-on-hold), Classical and other genres. I have been on SoundCloud for 2 years now and have over 20k plays.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Apr 14, 2016)

Well you're certainly qualified. Welcome! I'm sure your perspective and experience will be hugely valuable here.


----------



## rogerfedyk (Apr 14, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Well you're certainly qualified. Welcome! I'm sure your perspective and experience will be hugely valuable here.


Thanks Jacob, I am looking forward to sharing ideas with others.


----------

